# Dakota 45 Colt



## robs9 (Dec 11, 2016)

So inherited a Dakota 45 Colt revolver from my dad. In the box was a second cylinder that i believe is for 45acp. I'm trying to get the cylinder out of the frame. The push button in the frame just in front of the cylinder in the frame moves a tiny bit. The pin that I believe should come out while pushing the button does not move. I don't want to use any tools on anything to keep from scratching them. Have looked online for any manuals. Including StevesPages with no luck. Can anyone help? Thanks Rob

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

robs9 said:


> So inherited a Dakota 45 Colt revolver from my dad. In the box was a second cylinder that i believe is for 45acp. I'm trying to get the cylinder out of the frame. The push button in the frame just in front of the cylinder in the frame moves a tiny bit. The pin that I believe should come out while pushing the button does not move. I don't want to use any tools on anything to keep from scratching them. Have looked online for any manuals. Including StevesPages with no luck. Can anyone help? Thanks Rob
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


It's probably all gummed up or rusted?

To start off you might want to squirt some WD 40 or penetrating oil all around the push button and wherever the base pin comes into contact with the frame and cylinder and any place where those parts come into contact with each other. Let it sit overnight and then try working everything loose. If they don't come loose by hand then you're gonna' have to try and remove the push button assembly. The push button consists of three parts. The button itself, a cap screw and a spring. Both the button and cap screw are slotted. After they've been allowed to sit overnight and if the WD 40 or penetrating oil have done its job you should be able to remove those parts from the frame using two screwdrivers*** one to hold the button in place and the other to unscrew it.

Once the push button is removed and if the base pin is still stuck squirt some WD 40 or penetrating oil inside the hole in the frame where the button came out. Then cock the hammer all the way and look down into the slot of the frame, you should see the back of the base pin protruding into the hole in the frame. Squirt some WD 40 or penetrating oil there too. Once everything is removed you're gonna' have to clean and lubricate the gun just as you would after you've fired it.

***Do not use any old screwdriver you need one's of the proper size that are designed for working on guns. You can find them on Brownell's web site. Otherwise you may end up chewing up the slots on the push button assembly. Don't force anything. If it still doesn't come apart you'll have to squirt some more WD 40 or penetrating oil let it sit and try again. If worse comes to worse and impossible to get apart you're probably gonna' have to try and force it apart by breaking the push button assembly if necessary then replacing it with new parts. You're looking at maybe $25 worth of parts. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## robs9 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for responding. And for the advice. I did see the end of the pin and got some penetrate into it. I do own some precision screwdrivers. Will attempt removal tomorrow. 


There is also a second cylinder. The one in the frame is 45acp. The other is 45 Long Colt. I can't find any real info on this gun. Other then some paragraphs on the history. And even those are vague. Can you point me to a manual?
Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

robs9 said:


> Thanks for responding. And for the advice. I did see the end of the pin and got some penetrate into it. I do own some precision screwdrivers. Will attempt removal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> There is also a second cylinder. The one in the frame is 45acp. The other is 45 Long Colt. I can't find any real info on this gun. Other then some paragraphs on the history. And even those are vague. *Can you point me to a manual?*
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yours is an Italian made replica of a Colt Model 1873 Single Action Army (SAA). I think that it was made by Pietta? You might want to contact them: Single Action Revolvers or Cimarron: Cimarron Firearms - Western Lifestyle & Firearms they too are Italian made replica's of the same gun. It's my guess that some of the parts may be interchangeable as well. I'd be willing to bet that they are. I own a few of those replica's myself.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## robs9 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks, Have not been a revolver guy. But got this with a few other ones. Am having trouble getting it apart. All it says on the barrel. DAKOTA 45 COLT. And the serial number on the bottom of the frame. It that's it. Liking for a manual. I have reached out to Pietras, but no response from them yet. Though it's only been a day or so since I emailed them. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

robs9 said:


> Thanks, Have not been a revolver guy. But got this with a few other ones. Am having trouble getting it apart. All it says on the barrel. DAKOTA 45 COLT. And the serial number on the bottom of the frame. It that's it. Liking for a manual. I have reached out to Pietras, but no response from them yet. Though it's only been a day or so since I emailed them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


You can download a manual for a Colt Model 1873 from here: http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREARMS/colt_single_action_army.pdf. It for all intents and purposes is the same gun. Sorry I should have thought of it before. I thought that you were looking for the actual one that came with the gun.


----------



## robs9 (Dec 11, 2016)

desertman said:


> You can download a manual for a Colt Model 1873 from here: http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREARMS/colt_single_action_army.pdf. It for all intents and purposes is the same gun. Sorry I should have thought of it before. But I thought that you'd want the actual one that came with the gun.


Thanks very much. That certainly helps! Appreciate the help. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't help you with the manual,,,
I'm just writing about the revolver itself.

I own the .357 Magnum version of your gun,,,
Mine has been a solid performer using either .38 Special or .357 Magnum.

You inherited a nice fiery-arm my friend.

Aarond

.


----------



## robs9 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks. I'm having trouble getting the cylinder out. The base pin moves a bit when I push on it. But the main pin that goes through the cylinder does not move. With the help of desertman I I have found the back end of the base pin under the hammer and got some penetrate into it and going to work on it today. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

